# I Won A Gun!!!!!



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

*I WON A GUN! I WON A GUN! I WON A GUN! I WON A GUN! I WON A GUN! I WON A GUN! I WON A GUN! I WON A GUN! I WON A GUN! I WON A GUN! I WON A GUN! I WON A GUN! I WON A GUN! I WON A GUN! I WON A GUN! I WON A GUN! I WON A GUN! I WON A GUN! I WON A GUN! I WON A GUN! I WON A GUN! I WON A GUN! I WON A GUN! I WON A GUN! I WON A GUN! I WON A GUN! I WON A GUN! I WON A GUN! I WON A GUN! I WON A GUN! I WON A GUN! I WON A GUN! I WON A GUN! I WON A GUN! I WON A GUN! *

I just got home from work - had a message on my machine - I won the Ninety-Two at my range from the Beretta Range Day on Saturday! Apparently, they pulled it late Sat evening and didn't call until today.

The owner left for the day, unfortunately, but the worker confirmed that I won. So, I have to call back tomorrow morning to deal w/ everything!

*I WON A GUN! I WON A GUN! I WON A GUN! I WON A GUN! I WON A GUN! I WON A GUN! I WON A GUN! I WON A GUN! I WON A GUN! I WON A GUN! I WON A GUN! I WON A GUN! I WON A GUN! I WON A GUN! I WON A GUN! I WON A GUN! I WON A GUN! I WON A GUN! I WON A GUN! I WON A GUN! I WON A GUN! I WON A GUN! I WON A GUN! I WON A GUN! I WON A GUN! I WON A GUN! I WON A GUN! I WON A GUN! I WON A GUN! I WON A GUN! I WON A GUN! I WON A GUN! I WON A GUN! I WON A GUN! I WON A GUN!*


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Woohoo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)




----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)




----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Excuse me... I gotta do 1 more...


----------



## bambam (Jul 14, 2006)

*And The Winner Is...*

...Shipwreck!!!!! Hey congrats, man. I'm truly happy for ya'. Enjoy the heck out'ta that new gun and...be safe.

Tom


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

bambam said:


> ...Shipwreck!!!!! Hey congrats, man. I'm truly happy for ya'. Enjoy the heck out'ta that new gun and...be safe.
> 
> Tom


Thanks man!!!!


----------



## kansas_plainsman (May 9, 2006)

Fantastic! I've never won anything, but now I know somebody who's won something. :mrgreen:

Seriously, I can imagine what it's like to win something like that. You must find yourself skipping around the house and giggling spontaniously.

Clint


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Yes, I have never won anything significant before in my life - so yes, I am very excited. I will definetly be keeping the gun.


----------



## waterburybob (May 7, 2006)

Hey, that's awesome !

Congratulations.


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

And you don't even seem very excited! What control! :smt082 :smt082 :smt082 :smt082 :smt082 :smt082


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

I hate you:smt076


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Charlie said:


> And you don't even seem very excited! What control! :smt082 :smt082 :smt082 :smt082 :smt082 :smt082


I know - I shouldn't be so controlled...


----------



## jimg11 (May 17, 2006)

Congratulations, 
Any time you win something it makes you feel good but to win a Great Handgun must te really super. ENJOY IT


----------



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

WooHoo!!! Congrats! That's Awesome!  :smt071


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

WOW!!!

Thats awesome!!!


----------



## CohibaMan (Jul 9, 2006)

Congrats! If you feel at all uncomfortable having a handgun laying around at home, let me know and I’ll take care of it for you.:mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

Congratulations! :smt071 

Good things come to good people.

WM


----------



## hberttmank (May 5, 2006)

Congratulations SW! I am happy for you , I know you liked the 90-two.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

:smt026 :smt026 :smt026 :smt026 :smt026 :smt026 :smt026 :smt026 :smt026 :smt026 :smt026 :smt026 :smt026 :smt026 :smt026 :smt026 :smt026 :smt026 
I gotta get 1 more outta my system


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Well, I went and filled out the paperwork today - apparently, I had a 1 in 50 chance - not bad 

Anyway, because I want a 9mm, I may have to wait until the 1st week of Sept - they claimed that the Beretta rep said they were short on 9mms (despite the store having several). If I wanted a 40, I'd probably have it in a week.

I can wait - although, I hope it comes a bit quicker


----------



## Maximo (May 26, 2006)

Congrats. What could be more cool than a free firearm?:smt071


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Maximo said:


> Congrats. What could be more cool than a free firearm?:smt071


2 free firearms and a cute asian babe to deliver them?!? :smt082


----------



## TxPhantom (May 6, 2006)

*Beretta not for the Wreck Man!*

Did you tell them to forget it, you only shoot 9mm P99's?


----------



## gene (May 6, 2006)

*free gun*

Wow what a way to start the day, maybe take off from work and head out to the range.
good luck with the new gun,


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

TxPhantom said:


> Did you tell them to forget it, you only shoot 9mm P99's?


Well, that would be a dream come true to win a P99. But, we have to have reality here.


----------



## RONNIE J (May 8, 2006)

:smt077 WHAT A CRUEL APRIL'S FOOL JOKE TO PLAY ON SOME ONE IN JULY:smt077 

WE REALLY HAD YOU THINKING YOU WON:mrgreen: 


TO COMPLY WITH THE LAW THE GUN MUST FIRST BE SHIPPED TO KY FOR INSPECTION

RJ


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

RONNIE J said:


> :smt077 WHAT A CRUEL APRIL'S FOOL JOKE TO PLAY ON SOME ONE IN JULY:smt077
> 
> WE REALLY HAD YOU THINKING YOU WON:mrgreen:
> 
> ...


U wish.

Oh, did I say I won ONE gun? I won a case of 'em


----------



## RONNIE J (May 8, 2006)

*The cost to ship*

A case will run you a little more but we won't charge you any extra to inspect them..



Shipwreck said:


> U wish.
> 
> Oh, did I say I won ONE gun? I won a case of 'em


For sure could not happen to better folk

Congrads

Ron


----------



## TC-TX (Jul 20, 2006)

Congrats SW - can we go shoot it???


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

*Hoo-Ray for Shipwreck...*

Congats young man. You deserve it after riding herd on all us here in the wild bunch. Enjoy it and don't forget pictures and a good range report.:mrgreen: :smt082 :smt082 :smt082 :mrgreen: :smt071


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Thanks guys 


Yea I'll give a report - I don't know when I'll have it - anywhere between 1 week and the 1st week of Sept. So, obviously, I am hoping for next week


----------



## Dracimus (Jul 8, 2006)

:smt082 :mrgreen: :smt082 what a hyper moderator we have :smt082 :mrgreen: :smt082 :mrgreen: :smt082 congrat


----------



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

Ship you think it feels great to win something, try giving it away, it's a 100 times better. I'll email you my address for you to send it to me. If you pay the overnight shipping you will even feel much better. I know you must think I'm an Angel but I just like to see people happy. Don't forget to send the case and a box of ammo. Please don't thank me I do this to make people like you happy.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

spacedoggy said:


> Ship you think it feels great to win something, try giving it away, it's a 100 times better. I'll email you my address for you to send it to me. If you pay the overnight shipping you will even feel much better. I know you must think I'm an Angel but I just like to see people happy. Don't forget to send the case and a box of ammo. Please don't thank me I do this to make people like you happy.


I'll tell ya what - U go first - send me a gun 1st - so I can hear from person experience how enriching it was for U  - then, we'll see


----------



## J.R. (Jul 6, 2006)

WAY TO GO SHIPWRECK:smt067 :smt067 :smt067 ,let me know if you need some extra hi-cap mags,I have 3 sitting in safe! J.R.


----------



## Waffen (Feb 8, 2006)

Outstanding...

W


----------



## badman400 (Jun 12, 2006)

My friendly neighborhood gun runner just got his first 90-Two in the other day and I was able to fondle it and rack the slide a few times. What a nice piece! I'm sure you'll love it. Congrats!


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Thanks guys 

No one who won has received it yet - looks like Beretta is saying the first week of Sept...


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2006)

*I suppose it could have been worse....*



Shipwreck said:


> Well, I went and filled out the paperwork today - apparently, I had a 1 in 50 chance - not bad
> 
> Anyway, because I want a 9mm, I may have to wait until the 1st week of Sept - they claimed that the Beretta rep said they were short on 9mms (despite the store having several). If I wanted a 40, I'd probably have it in a week.
> 
> I can wait - although, I hope it comes a bit quicker


*....you could have won a Yugo or a Gremlin....:smt046 *


----------



## swilcoxaz (Jul 7, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> Thanks guys
> 
> No one who won has received it yet - looks like Beretta is saying the first week of Sept...


My impatience got the better of me the other day and I called Beretta's customer service line. The nice gentleman at the other end looked up my name and told me that I had a 90-Two on order to be delivered to my dealer. He had no information on when the shipment was to occur, but it was very reassuring to know that they received my paperwork and all is in order.

Where did you hear Sept?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

When I won it - the rep stated it would probably be the first week of Sept.


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> *I WON A GUN! I WON A GUN! I WON A GUN! I WON A GUN! I WON A GUN! I WON A GUN! I WON A GUN! I WON A GUN! I WON A GUN! I WON A GUN! I WON A GUN! I WON A GUN! I WON A GUN! I WON A GUN! I WON A GUN! I WON A GUN! I WON A GUN! I WON A GUN! I WON A GUN! I WON A GUN! I WON A GUN! I WON A GUN! I WON A GUN! I WON A GUN! I WON A GUN! I WON A GUN! I WON A GUN! I WON A GUN! I WON A GUN! I WON A GUN! I WON A GUN! I WON A GUN! I WON A GUN! I WON A GUN! I WON A GUN! *
> 
> I just got home from work - had a message on my machine - I won the Ninety-Two at my range from the Beretta Range Day on Saturday! Apparently, they pulled it late Sat evening and didn't call until today.
> 
> ...


I just needed to be reminded of how subdued you were when you told us of your good luck.

WM


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Wandering Man said:


> I just needed to be reminded of how subdued you were when you told us of your good luck.
> 
> WM


No kidding


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Well, I got an invoice today in the mail - so, I assume it means it will be shipped very soon


----------



## Gary_P (Jun 10, 2006)

you got it, right?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Yes - it is the gun I have forsale in the classified section. I got it this week. And, in the mail today, I received a gift certificate for a free Gould & Goodrich belt holster specifically for the 90-Two. So, that was very nice of them.

I still have not fired it, so it is NIB.


----------



## Gary_P (Jun 10, 2006)

I picked up my 90-Two today, so far, love it. would like to get a holster and a diffrent set of grips though


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Did U buy it or win one too?

I got that thing in the mail today for a free holster - not a bad deal. As for grips, I don't think there will be others out for a while - it is too new (other than the alternate one from Beretta).


----------



## Gary_P (Jun 10, 2006)

The 90-duece has 2 different grips available, sadly, the one I was hoping for is optional.
Paid Cash for it, got tired of Waiting for the "Name the 90-Two" so I just went ahead and bought one. My name was in the top five.


----------



## Spartan117 (Aug 22, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> Did U buy it or win one too?
> 
> I got that thing in the mail today for a free holster - not a bad deal. As for grips, I don't think there will be others out for a while - it is too new (other than the alternate one from Beretta).


Too bad you are selling it so soon.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Well, I haven't even fired it. It's a bit too big in the grip for me. And, I'd rather use the $ for something else. I used to be into Berettas a lot, but not so much now.


----------

